# Scrap Microwave Metal Melter



## Auggie (Dec 2, 2012)

This would be interesting to try on gold or silver.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=91f_1353824762


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 2, 2012)

Guess what im gunna do today 8) 

Awsum, thanks

Deano


----------



## DONNZ (Dec 2, 2012)

Tantalum capacitors come to mind. I wonder.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 2, 2012)

That would be perfect for a large silver cell, but you would need some heavy duty rectifiers.

:lol: 

/Göran


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 2, 2012)

g_axelsson said:


> That would be perfect for a large silver cell, but you would need some heavy duty rectifiers.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> /Göran



just put a heap of diodes in pparrallell, make four lots and make a bridge rectifier and that should do the trick.

Deano


----------



## mikeinkaty (Dec 18, 2012)

This could make one heck of an electric kiln. Get a high temp silica cylinder with about a 2" inside diameter and wrap it with nichrome wire about 14 guage in size and 10' long. The wire would need to have 0.5 ohms in total and the output voltage from the transformer would need to be about 10 volts. That would give about 20 amps through the wire.


----------

